# Sinn meets Doxa, Doxa meets Sinn.



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Pictures say more than 1000 words









































































































Hope you like it.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats!:-! They are beautiful, nice pictures.


----------



## shark bait bob (Feb 9, 2006)

Jos,
Congrats on a great pair of watches. You have impecable taste. Awesome Sinn, well constructed.
All the best,Bob


----------



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

shark bait bob said:


> Jos,
> Congrats on a great pair of watches. You have impecable taste. Awesome Sinn, well constructed.
> All the best,Bob


Bob,

I knew you would say that . Same applies for you though :-!


----------



## yellomen (Apr 17, 2006)

Great watches Jos!! Good thing the Sinn finally turned up and that 600T... sweeeeeeet


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Excellent!! Twice the envy from me,, o|


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Outstanding! Two of my all time favorites...well done from one Doxaholic Sinner to another. :-!


----------



## mooster (May 23, 2008)

Two beauties you got there. Great to see them side by side.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Um.... you guys realize this is a resurrected post from _2006_, right? :-s


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

T Bone said:


> Um.... you guys realize this is a resurrected post from _2006_, right? :-s


LOL...someone going through the archives?


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this some kind of record for Moldy Oldies?:-d:-d:-d:-d:roll::roll: I don't think I've ever seen one this old before.:-d:-d:-d That said, that's a fine looking pair of watches|>

Joe


----------

